# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Quà tặng hấp dẫn 8/3 cho nửa yêu thương tại nhà hàng Mondo - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Những lời yêu thương, những giây phút lãng mạn, hạnh phúc bất ngờ… đó là những gì bạn có thể gửi đến một nửa thế giới của mình trong sự kiện “Tháng trao gửi yêu thương” từ nay đến hết ngày 8/3/2012 do Mondo tổ chức.*

Đặc biệt, bạn Quý khách sẽ nhận được quà tặng độc đáo và đầy ý nghĩa từ Mondo khi đặt ăn tại hệ thống nhà hàng này trong thời gian trên. Miễn phí làm tặng Video Clip ghi lại những khoảnh khắc khó quên của bạn và người ấy hoặc cả gia đình.

Hãy một lần ghé thăm Mondo, bạn và một nửa của mình cũng như cả gia đình sẽ có những giây phút đáng nhớ để giữ lửa tình yêu của hai bạn.



Ấn tượng khó quên cho mùa yêu thương 2012, duy nhất chỉ có tại Mondo
Trong ánh sáng lung linh huyền ảo của nến kết hợp với những cánh hồng xếp hình trái tim, mùi thơm dịu nhẹ của của hương hoa và ánh mắt  long lanh của  bạn như hòa quyện tạo nên không gian lãng mạn là món quà bất ngờ cho một nửa thân thương của bạn. Nền nhạc không lời du dương kích thích xúc cảm, khơi gợi lại những giây phút tình yêu hạnh phúc. Với không gian như vậy bạn sẽ chẳng còn phải ngại ngần thể hiện tình yêu đặc biệt dành tặng người yêu thương. 

Không gian ấm áp trở nên đẹp hơn khi bạn và người ấy ngây ngất nhìn vào mắt nhau, cùng nhau thưởng thức không khí lãng mạn và trao những những lời yêu thương mà ngày thường bạn chưa có cơ hội để nói với một nửa đặc biệt của mình.

Nồng đượm hơn với ly rượu vang khai vị tăng thêm độ ngất ngây tình yêu của hai bạn và bắt đầu hoàn hảo cho bữa tối lãng mạn. Góp phần quan trọng không kém là những món ăn ngon thịnh soạn, bày biện đẹp như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật làm bạn quên hết mọi ưu phiền của cuộc sống và tận hưởng những giây phút tình yêu khó quên. Lúc này bạn có thể thoải mái chia sẻ mọi cảm xúc với một nửa mà không còn phải lo lắng ảnh hưởng tới mọi người xung quanh, bạn cũng cùng người thương yêu và ôn lại những kỉ niệm ngọt ngào đã qua hoặc ngây ngất trong vị say tình yêu.



Tình yêu của bạn sẽ thăng hoa hơn khi tổ chức tại Mondo
Đến với Mondo, bạn được phục vụ tận tình, được tư vấn trước khi đặt tiệc và nếu có yêu cầu gì đặc biệt như thông điệp yêu thương dành cho người ấy như một bản nhạc tình dành riêng cho hai bạn, những cánh hoa hồng lãng mạn, bóng bay, nến hoặc trao gửi món quà nhỏ của bạn một cách ấn tượng,… thì hãy liên lạc với Mondo. Bạn chắc chắn sẽ hài lòng.



Không gian lãng mạn, riêng tư và vô cùng ngọt ngào dành cho hai bạn
Chương trình quà tặng “Tháng trao gửi yêu thương” tại Mondo không chỉ dành riêng cho ngày 8/3, mà Mondo còn thường xuyên tổ chức tiệc lãng mạn cho ngày kỷ niệm của bạn, cho buổi tỏ tình thành công hay lễ đính hôn đặc biệt - đó chính là thông điệp Mondo muốn gửi tới khách hàng trong “Tháng trao gửi yêu thương”. Còn chần chừ gì nữa, hãy nhấc máy gọi ngay Mondo để đặt bàn từ bây giờ, để gửi tặng những lời thương yêu mà bạn chưa có dịp để nói, để thể hiện cho người ấy, cho bạn bè, người thân, những người luôn bên cạnh bạn, những người quan trọng với bạn. 

Ngoài 4 gói thực đơn phong phú cho tiệc đôi lãng mạn, nhà hàng còn tổ chức cho cả gia đình bạn một bữa tiệc thịnh soạn, ngon lành mà giá cả lại hết sức hợp lý với bộ thực đơn tiệc cho gia đình chỉ có từ 199,000đ/ người. Vui lòng tham khảo menu tiệc lãng mạn và bộ thực đơn tiệc ngon, bổ, rẻ trên website: Mondo, nhà hàng ẩm thực Ý - The Best Italian Cafe & Restaurant in Hanoi

Dịch vụ tư vấn & chăm sóc khách hàng: 0989.130876 hoặc 0913.302020 

*Hệ thống nhà hàng Mondo tại Hà Nội:* 

- Mondo 30A Bà Triệu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội - Điện thoại: (04) 39365 396 

- Mondo 68 Quán Sứ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội - Điện thoại: (04) 3941 2327

- Mondo 91A Thợ Nhuộm, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội - Điện thoại: (04) 39367 368

- Mondo 29 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội - Điện thoại: (04) 37711 759


>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Mondo 30A Bà Triệu*

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Mondo 68 Quán sứ*

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Mondo 91A Thợ Nhuộm*

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Mondo 29 Nguyễn Chí Thanh*





Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------

